# Kellys Wedding Journal - 6th July 2013... Countdown begins!!



## candeur

Hi guys! :flower:
I've had a thread in this part of the forum before which I started nearly a year ago when I first started my plans but it's a bit all over the place so thought I'd start again! 

Link is here:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...ding-journal-date-booked-6th-july-2013-a.html

We booked our date and venue last year and since then we've kind of been sitting on our plans... Now all of a sudden I've realised that there's 12 months to go and I better be getting my bum in gear! We're expecting baby #2 at the moment who is due Aug 15th, so while I'm on maternity I'm going to be doing some serious planning!! 
Looking at putting deposits down at the end of Sept as me and OH both get big pays, so until then it's alot of researching for ideas.

So far I've got a venue, booked the registrar, and a magician! (Priorities!!:thumbup:) 

So far I think the day will go like this:

2pm Ceremony
2:30pm Ceremony finishes onto photos
**Hour and half waiting time for guests**
4pm Wedding Breakfast
6:30pm Wedding Breakfast finishes and turn around time
***7pm - 9pm*** - Magician***
7:30pm Evening reception starts

The Venue

Stradey Park Hotel - £500 deposit paid... Balance approx £4000, that's for approx 60 day guests, and doubled for the evening... 
Inc food and drinks packages, and a BBQ in the evening.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bZBDPGCtr0

Bridal Suite:

https://www.ukbride.co.uk/uploads/assets/shoutouts/271/c76/ef98734aad1e84500be68a59728ba0aa.jpg

Ceremony and wedding breakfast room:

https://i1.ukbride.co.uk/images/$sc57EvT%3AL9gJBPKF7xLBf8qA/normal/604x604/samphires-wedding.jpeg
https://i2.ukbride.co.uk/images/%24scZtb0vfNHOVq6y%3AXTBBaecg/normal/604x604/samphires-seating.jpeg
Reception Room, cant get a decent pic of it apart from this one:

https://i1.ukbride.co.uk/images/%24scvle1Pjq4QGNjTyezJIj5mQ/normal/604x604/alexander-suite-wedding.jpeg

Theme Ideas

I'll be adding alot of my ideas to pinterest but my theme originally was a lemon colour, it's now been changed to lilac, black and white/ivory (depending on my dress)

https://media-cache-ec5.pinterest.com/upload/70931762851758581_VXchKz5v_f.jpg
https://media-cache-ec3.pinterest.com/upload/276338127105222434_ikLTlOym_f.jpg
https://media-cache-ec9.pinterest.com/upload/70931762851755713_PcNtEHe8_f.jpg

Been looking at these for Save the date cards to be sent out in Sept:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20078337...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1484wt_936

Just waiting to see if she will send out a sample :)


----------



## candeur

Update!

Just been to a wedding fayre at the venue that we've book and think I've sorted my cake/favours/flowers/centrepieces!! 
https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/serenstran/iphone/5ddd7ece.jpg

Cake - £280 with 20% discount - £56 deposit!

So excited! The buying has begun!!


----------



## ames_x

Kel your wedding is going to be gorgeous!! What style dress you going for? x


----------



## candeur

Hi guys just thoughts I'd update with my plans so far!
I'll go through each bit separately. 
I've changed the colour theme to ivory/white and black with a hint of pink!


----------



## Lauren25

Stalking :)
Can't wait to see all your ideas!!


----------



## aly888

Ah my gawd, your venue is gorgeous!!!!
Have you got your dress etc sorted? What's left to do?


----------



## candeur

I started posting everything but I'm on my mobile and it was taking bloody ages so gave up! Lol.
I'll update properly on my PC later with pics on my dress etc :)


----------



## Mummy May

Stalking :) xx


----------



## candeur

My Dress!


Spoiler
https://www.essensedesigns.com/assets/img/dresses/stella-york/5693/5693_main_detail.jpghttps://www.essensedesigns.com/assets/img/dresses/stella-york/5693/5693_alt1_detail.jpg

Shoes:

https://cdn2.next.co.uk/COMMON/Items/Default/Default/Publications/X51/shotview/3352/780-780-X51ss.jpg

I've also got a headpiece but cant find pic :( and a stunning lace veil which she sold to me for £125 by mistake, when she rung to clear payment they told her it was actually £450! :thumbup:

Not planning on wearing any jewellery other than a pair of earrings which I've ordered already!

https://assets1.notonthehighstreet.com/system/product_images/images/000/711/758/normal_Leaves_and_Pearl_E2.jpg?1340805252


----------



## candeur

Bridesmaids

Their dresses:

https://images.littlewoods.com/is/image/Littlewoods/A211P_SP700_05_GX10U

Necklaces:

https://images.jonrichard.com/images/products/zoom/1315558288-78088200.jpg

I've also got them hair combs from next which were an absolute bargain...
Still to get are the shoes, although I have asked them to pay for those themselves :thumbup:


----------



## candeur

Flowergirl

My 4yo is going to be flowergirl (shes ridiculously excited lol) I got her dress from monsoon:

https://media.monsoon.co.uk/medias/sys_master/8831317770270.jpg?buildNumber=2228

Shoes:

https://cdn2.next.co.uk/Common/Items/Default/Default/ItemImages/Search/132570.jpg

Shes also got an ivory headband with a big ivory flower on it, and she'll be walking down the aisle with a flower girl basket :flower:

https://i.ebayimg.com/t/LILLIAN-ROSE-IVORY-OR-WHITE-FLOWERGIRL-BASKET-WEDDING-ACCESSORIES-/00/s/MzQwWDMwMA==/$(KGrHqF,!icE9h+YidgtBPcLBkjHv!~~60_35.JPG


----------



## candeur

What I've sorted so far:

My dress, shoes, accessories
Bridesmaid dress, accessories
Flowergirl - Finish
Groom - Shoes done

Photographer 
Evening and daytime entertainment (magician/band + DJ)
Harpist
Venue decorator - Chair covers, centrepieces etcCake
Suits - deposits paid not chosen
Photo Location - pencilled in to go and have a look! 

What I've got to sort ASAP

Flowers
Favours
Invites


----------



## candeur

Photo Location

Our venue hasn't got any grounds so we have to book somewhere to go to to have the photos taken... We've been looking at this house and grounds although it costs £200 :wacko:Might be worth it though, we're pencilled in to go and have a look around on the 3rd Feb

Some piccies of their site, its so pretty but i dont know if its £200 worth of pretty

https://www.stradeycastle.com/rotate/rotate05.jpg
https://www.stradeycastle.com/rotate/rotate09.jpg
https://www.stradeycastle.com/rotate/rotate01.jpg
https://www.stradeycastle.com/rotate/garden01.jpg
https://www.stradeycastle.com/rotate/rotate07.jpg

Our other options are Parc Howard:
https://www.phototopix.co.uk/gallery/data/500/Parc-Howard.jpg

This has lots of lovely grounds but its VERY busy as its open to the public, ive been down there a few tiems and seen wedding photos being done and i dont know if id be comfortable with loads of people watching!


----------



## Lauren25

Your wedding dress is beautiful and I love the bridesmaid dresses too!

That place to have your pictures is out of this world, it's gorgeous! How long do you get there for £200?


----------



## candeur

Lauren25 said:


> Your wedding dress is beautiful and I love the bridesmaid dresses too!
> 
> That place to have your pictures is out of this world, it's gorgeous! How long do you get there for £200?

Thanks Hun :) 

We get about a hour and a half, it is lovely and we get to go in the castle too. I can see us just going for it lol, it's so pretty, and it's completely private. Parc Howard is £70 I think which to me is ridiculous as its a public place!


----------



## aly888

You are going to be so beautiful on the day. Your dress is gorgeous, your earrings are perfect, and that venue is stunning. Personally that's worth £200, presuming you have access to it all and it is all kept in such good order. 
We also have the same flower girl dress. When L put it on she spun around ('princess spins' as she calls them) saying "I'm a princess mummy" :lol: I think I'm more excited about seeing her all dressed up than I am myself!

Are you doing your own hair and makeup? x


----------



## candeur

aly888 said:


> You are going to be so beautiful on the day. Your dress is gorgeous, your earrings are perfect, and that venue is stunning. Personally that's worth £200, presuming you have access to it all and it is all kept in such good order.
> We also have the same flower girl dress. When L put it on she spun around ('princess spins' as she calls them) saying "I'm a princess mummy" :lol: I think I'm more excited about seeing her all dressed up than I am myself!
> 
> Are you doing your own hair and makeup? x

Thank you :flower: the earrings were a bargain only £15 on notonthehighstreet! I'm so obsessed with that site they have so much amazing wedding stuff!

My Sil to be/bridesmaid is a hairdresser so were having hair done in her salon...
I'm thinking down and wavy like Lauren Conrad has it here:
https://uptownurban.files.wordpress.com/2012/09/lauren-conrad-413.jpg
Make up I'm not sure because I've emailed 3 make up artists and no one has replied to me so I'm wondering whether or not to just go to a mac counter and get a consultation and do it myself... Be more expensive but at least I get to keep the make up I suppose. 

Found some more pics on my phone ill try and upload them now :)


----------



## candeur

Ok got some random pics off my phone!

Serens hairband £5 from next!:)
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v225/katurner/80815443-290B-465B-A432-7543601CA3FC-3602-000003059A08DB4E.jpg

My veil and headpiece not great pics sorry


Spoiler
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v225/katurner/EC7BDF5F-9FB3-43F1-8C4A-8E74A8353725-3602-00000305A2DD209A.jpghttps://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/61593825-BA07-473E-8F1E-C7DCAAA8077C-3720-00000313ACBA30C6_zps0da36276.jpg

Bridesmaids hair combs:
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/91054FA0-4313-4F34-BEB1-2506BE1108F2-3720-000003140024BDA5_zps8a2ed7cb.jpg

Flowers:
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/95149575-67DB-4BA2-A8C2-12FC72E51D44-3720-000003140543F244_zpse97d8461.jpg

Table decoration ideas, I'm having black candelabras, will prob wrap ivory around it to pretty it up a bit!

https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/F8096CEF-5D83-4F6C-9897-AF4940032A90-3684-00000311AAEC247F_zpsce4931c9.jpg

And these are how I'm having my chairs but with black instead of the purple, saw them like this at a wedding fayre last weekend and fell in love

https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/DCE978F6-4FA7-4067-9040-F431F6A4B9BE-3684-00000311B392220E_zps9015ff3e.jpg


----------



## DonnaBallona

your plans are beautiful and really coming together!

and you have just cost me the best part of £24- I need those hair combs in my life!! they are gorgeous! off out to see if I can get some too this morning :)


----------



## Lauren25

£70 for a public place seems a bit silly! I'd rather pay the £200 for the other place, it seems high just to have pictures taken in but that setting would give you such beautiful pictures :)

Love all the other bits you have brought! Especially your veil, it goes lovely with your dress!


----------



## candeur

DonnaBallona said:


> your plans are beautiful and really coming together!
> 
> and you have just cost me the best part of £24- I need those hair combs in my life!! they are gorgeous! off out to see if I can get some too this morning :)

Haha oops! :) they are lovely though I was chuffed to bits when I found them. I was prepared to pay more than I paid for both on each of the bridesmaids! X


----------



## candeur

Lauren25 said:


> £70 for a public place seems a bit silly! I'd rather pay the £200 for the other place, it seems high just to have pictures taken in but that setting would give you such beautiful pictures :)
> 
> Love all the other bits you have brought! Especially your veil, it goes lovely with your dress!

Ahh I love to veil, it's so beautiful can't wait to get it from the shop! They called me last week and said my dress is ready but I'm going to wait until the end of march to go for my first fitting as I'm thinking its too early, and I'm still carrying a good bit of Xmas weight lol.


----------



## candeur

Today's progress!

Went to I've notice today, feels all official now!! :happydance: got to go and pick the docs up in 2 weeks then take them to the registrar with our ceremony choices.

Also got my RING!! SO excited!! Me and oh went to a little jewellers in town today, he makes the rings himself and they are just stunning. He gave us 10% off too and were pickin it up on Friday!
One thing I never thought of doing (although others may have) is taking my engagement ring for a polish, the goldsmith did mine today and dipped it becayse its white gold for free while I was waiting and I'm absolutely amazed by how it came out, it's like new and all shiny and sparkly again :)


----------



## DonnaBallona

Hey chick!

I have a favour to ask!i went along to next this morning but they don't stock the hair combs in ours and they weren't in the catalogue to order?!
I don't suppose you've still got the packaging gave you? they reckon on the back near the barcode is a POS number, could I trouble you for the first 6 numbers of it? id really appreciate it! I'm going to try and order some :)

great news about the rings! that's on our list of 'things to do'-after payday ;)


----------



## aly888

Can't wait to see your wedding ring. When we were shopping for mine the first thing I noticed was how scuffed and dull my engagement ring was :lol: I'm getting it polished and dipped closer to the date so they both look like new :thumbup:


----------



## candeur

DonnaBallona said:


> Hey chick!
> 
> I have a favour to ask!i went along to next this morning but they don't stock the hair combs in ours and they weren't in the catalogue to order?!
> I don't suppose you've still got the packaging gave you? they reckon on the back near the barcode is a POS number, could I trouble you for the first 6 numbers of it? id really appreciate it! I'm going to try and order some :)
> 
> great news about the rings! that's on our list of 'things to do'-after payday ;)

Of course :) it's 125-823, I didn't notice if they still had them in the next by me but if you can't get them let me know and ill see if they're still there and ill post them to you :) x


----------



## DonnaBallona

ah wow that'd be fab! 

I had a look in my mums catalogue and they aren't in there either! I'm so confused! I might look in Claire's accessories for a similar thing too.

thanks so much for the code. I really appreciate you looking it up for me! 

I shall let you know how I get on. thanks so much again for the offer of checking your local, you are very kind x x


----------



## candeur

DonnaBallona said:


> ah wow that'd be fab!
> 
> I had a look in my mums catalogue and they aren't in there either! I'm so confused! I might look in Claire's accessories for a similar thing too.
> 
> thanks so much for the code. I really appreciate you looking it up for me!
> 
> I shall let you know how I get on. thanks so much again for the offer of checking your local, you are very kind x x

No problem at all :) I'm in next all the time, ive got 4 of them all within a 20minute drive much to OHs dismay! Lol.

I noticed they weren't online either which is so strange!


----------



## candeur

Serens flower girl basket came today and I'm so pleased with it! It's perfect size for her and lovely quality.
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/659FC0AD-F3FB-483B-8159-6BFF482EA33A-533-000000B6276ADA71_zps91d84666.jpg

We also had a little dress rehearsal yesterday lol, excuse the purple socks :)

https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/8AA3A7DC-9330-4633-B9B1-C3BAB578BAD3-533-000000B78F821058_zps7847ec43.jpg


----------



## Lauren25

Awwwww what a cutie, she looks gorgeous, it all goes together so well :)


----------



## DonnaBallona

oh bless her, she looks so pleased with herself! :cloud9:

have you thought about what your baby son will wear yet? Bert will have a suit to match Alans but Jude is going to be tricky as he's still going to be a baby! x x


----------



## candeur

DonnaBallona said:


> oh bless her, she looks so pleased with herself! :cloud9:
> 
> have you thought about what your baby son will wear yet? Bert will have a suit to match Alans but Jude is going to be tricky as he's still going to be a baby! x x

Yeh it's so hard when they're so little because you can't plan as you don't know how big they'll be! The suit place who are doing the boys suits do suits from 18months which they'll fo for free I'm hoping will be ok, he is a bit of a chunky monkey, if not I've seen little suits in BHS which look nice and thy start from 6-9 months x


----------



## candeur

I've got my ring! :happydance: wish I didn't have to wait 6months to wear it now!

https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/E3642B25-E984-4C04-B6F1-EA5021847CD8-1343-0000013222A336D2_zpsc1dcf2f6.jpg
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/702AE527-6587-4C69-96D6-BBEA2A804AE4-1343-000001324830D2BE_zpsf26ff2a8.jpg
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/98157B00-F6D3-4319-8791-A1B4ED7AD5E5-1343-000001322CDD2ECD_zps00a240cd.jpg


----------



## aly888

It's gorgeous
I've had to put mine away right at the back of my jewellry case so I don't see it and don't get tempted to wear it. Haha


----------



## Lauren25

Your ring is gorgeous and goes so well with your engagement ring :)


----------



## candeur

Thank you! :)
I just packed it away :-( it's so sad that it won't get worn for 6months!


----------



## candeur

Sooooo my same invites came today :) think we're going to order them this evening!
What do you think? Xx
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/368367CF-FFDD-4B68-A781-4E8C1BD2F36A-637-0000006165EEADF2_zps4628c509.jpg
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/35857FA5-77AB-4E61-8B09-878940E2E6BF-637-000000616C143F81_zps81cb53f4.jpg


----------



## aly888

They're lovely. How much are they costing? I'm slightly regretting doing my own now. Haha


----------



## candeur

They're £4.70 each, so coming to about £150 for everyone. If we needed loads there's no way we could afford them but £150 was my limit for invites. I think I'm just going to go to m&s or somewhere like that for my evening invitations. I really wish I was creative enough to make my own, I'd def do it ten but I literally don't have a creative bone in my body!
I've ordered them today:) can't wait for them to come and to send them out!


----------



## Lauren25

Woweeee £4.70 each!!!!
They are blinking gorgeous though!


----------



## Mummy May

Bloody hell thats expensive, but they are pretty :) I'm doing homemade! I don't want to spend more than £50 on invites lol xx


----------



## DonnaBallona

they're gorgeous! if we weren't having so many guests we were going to do a similar thing- I love that it's like a little booklet of all the info your guests need! xx


----------



## candeur

Thanks guys :) it's more OHs doing, lol, he picked them out and I wasn't too sure of the price but he was determined lol.
The lady who makes them will be emailing me later for what to put on the information card, I've written a rough idea....

Hotel Info:

If you would like to stay the night at the hotel please contact ________ quoting _____ for a discounted rate.
Hotel directions can be found at www.stradeyparkhotel.co.uk

Children

Unfortunately due to a limit on numbers were unable to invite children outside of the wedding party.

Gifts

Please don't feel obliged but if you are considering a wedding gift we would very much appreciate a financial contribution towards some much needed home improvements.

Menu

There'll be a set menu on the day, please let us know on the RSVP card if you are vegetarian or have any allergies/intolerances

Does that sound ok to everyone? It's so difficult to word the gift and children part I don't want to offend anyone!


----------



## Mummy May

Sounds good to me, the children bit especially xx


----------



## candeur

Mummy May said:


> Sounds good to me, the children bit especially xx

Oh good, but do you think it sounds a but abrupt? I feel like I want to say about a million sorrys after it but OH said no, just leave it as its to the point! Lol xx


----------



## DonnaBallona

to be honest I think what you've written is perfect. I know what you mean about the million sorry's-lol I'd be the same-but I think writing it like that sounds like you've made a firm decision, will be sticking to it, and the valid reason why.

if I received that, honestly I wouldn't be offended. 

xx


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah stick with what you have, theres no room for arguments :D xx


----------



## aly888

Blimey!!! I'd only be inviting 5 people for that price. Haha. They are beautiful though. I had a feeling they were expensive (hence me asking) :lol:
I'm only making day invites. Evening invitees will be lucky to get a print out from my computer on a plain piece of paper!!


----------



## Mummy May

^^^ I'm going to get my evening invites from vistaprint I think :) xx


----------



## candeur

I really don't know what to do with myself all of a sudden!! Because of Xmas and OH being paid early in December it bladdered us for this month, especially with my rubbish maternity pay too so we can't really buy anything now until end of march when we'll be back on track :(

I have booked my make up artist for me and my mum to come out to the hotel, that was £69 for both of us (mum paying for herself) and I've booked my flowers.
Next Sunday I'm going up to look at stradey castle and pay £50 deposit to secure our date aswell :).

List of things to do and buy:

Bride:

Underwear
Book trial for make up (how far in advance is this normally done?)
Go for dress fitting 

Groom/best man/usher/jack:

Go for suit fittings
Men's thank you gifts 
OHs ring
Jack shoes (can't do until right before)

Bridesmaids:

Shoes (getting themselves)
Earrings
Alterations x1
Gifts

Stationary:

Place cards
Table numbers 
Evening invites
Guest book + Polaroid film

Favours:

Mini love spoons x30
Scratch cards for men to buy just before

Kids favours x3:

Personalised canvas bag (vistaprint)
Bubbles
Pencils/crayons for jack
Colouring book
Disposable camera
Stickers
Giant swirl Lolly pop

Hen party:

Book minibus
Put together party bags (90s weekend so shag bands, hair mascara etc)

Also need to go to the hotel and have a sample meal and ask the following questions:

1. High chair needed x1
2. Menu cards needed?
3. Hotel booked for myself and bridesmaids for the night before
4. BBQ food in evening - what's included 
5. What happens with set up in the morning
6. Finish time in evening
7. Check where guests can put luggage if they're staying in the night as ceremony starts at 1pm and check in not until 2pm.


----------



## candeur

Now the dreaded bit, balances that need paying :(

Venue - £1500 paid - approx balance £3160 to be paid 2 weeks before date

Registrar balance paid £100 - £174 due 6 weeks before

Magician - £100 paid - £375 due on the day 

Give notice: £70 paid

Insurance - £29 paid

Cake £56 paid - balance £224 (need to check when due)

Photographer - £250 paid - balance £875 due 30 days before

Wedding coordinator: £100 paid - £500 approx to be paid (need to check when due)

Band and DJ - £87 deposit paid - balance £787 due 24hrs before date

Dress and accessories: £615 paid, balance £615 due in march

My ring: £675 paid

Bridesmaid dresses £220 paid

Suits £50 deposit paid, approx £150 due

Make up £10 deposit paid £50 due on day

Harpist £50 deposit paid £90 due on date

Invites £175 paid

Stradey castle photo location £50 deposit to be paid - £150 balance due 

Flowers £280 - nothing paid yet but pencilled in

God my heads in a muddle, I really need to contact everyone and get definite dates for balances!!


----------



## Mummy May

I think the hotel might just let them check in early, either that or they should have some kind of 'holding room' for luggage! You look very organised. I have a wedding book with everything in but I am going to write out the important bits again and have a proper folder to make it easier to see what I'm looking for :)
Wayy off topic but I've just noticed your daughter is called Seren. I love love love that name! But I have a feeling the cumbrian accent would butcher it so decided to go with something else incase we have a little girl :)
xx


----------



## Lauren25

I never even thought about guests checking in, I'll have to ask that at our hotel as the obviously don't want their cases in the ceremony haha!

Your list looks fab though and don't be put off about the money, at least you can still sort things and decide on things and then just wait to get them til March :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Your ring is stunning!!
Your invites are just gorgeous, well worth the money x


----------



## candeur

Mummy May said:


> I think the hotel might just let them check in early, either that or they should have some kind of 'holding room' for luggage! You look very organised. I have a wedding book with everything in but I am going to write out the important bits again and have a proper folder to make it easier to see what I'm looking for :)
> Wayy off topic but I've just noticed your daughter is called Seren. I love love love that name! But I have a feeling the cumbrian accent would butcher it so decided to go with something else incase we have a little girl :)
> xx

Thanks Hun :) she goes to a welsh school and we really wanted a welsh name and that was definitely the prettiest one!


----------



## candeur

Couple more things sorted today :)
I've booked the hairdresser for me and 2 bridesmaids, £30 each at the hotel :)

Also bought the bridesmaids shoes!

https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/29A4B0B5-EDD4-4731-9644-D5BC3492B4DD-457-00000041140F3140_zps9df74e19.jpg

I also recieved my proofs for the wedding invites last night after I'd had a few glasses of wine! Haha, sent her a really over the top OMG I LOVE THEM SO MUCH THANK YOU THEY'RE AMAZING THEY'RE PERFECT email cringe!!! I had to proof read them again this morning as I sent that without even checking the spelling etc :dohh:


----------



## Mummy May

Those shoes are pretty, I saw some in Next I liked, but then we had a dress disaster so had to put the shoes on the back burner for now!! xx


----------



## Lauren25

Glad you love the invites, bet you can't wait to get them now!
Those shoes are to die for :cloud9:


----------



## aly888

I looked at those shoes in white/ivory for my wedding shoes...they look much nicer in black :lol: Did you get a reply from the invite last? Haha. I'm sure they were fine :)


----------



## candeur

They were ok thankfully lol! 
So embarrassing, she must think I'm completely bonkers :rofl:
Went to see Stradey castle for my pics today and put the deposit down :) 
Going to order my favours on Tuesday 
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/673ADABC-F0B0-44ED-9A6E-866EE54E083F-1606-0000017411284505_zpsf2cbcc3e.jpg
Going to have these for the girls, they come with a little personalised tag aswell with the wedding date, names and love spoon meaning.... Only little bits and pieces to buy now! I'm finding this the hardest bit to get my head around, I'm so worried I'm going to forget something!


----------



## candeur

Ohhh I think I've decided on gifts for best man/bridesmaids too....
Best man I'm getting this:
https://m.firebox.com/product/5430/3D-Printed-Heads
And puttin it on a little Lego man body, putting a little goody bag together with various bodies and vehicles aswell! Lol, he loves Lego, he's a bloke and he's his biggest fan as I know he'll love this lol.
Bridesmaids:

I'm sooo umming and ahhinh over this one... My initial idea was to get them each a pandora bracelet with a wedding charm but now I can't! MIL got married last year and she gave SIL to be (whos one of my bms) a pandora bracelet for her gift!! AFTER I told her about my idea!!! Still reeling over it!!

I can't think of anything else that they'd like so I'm thinkin of going completely random and booking indoor sky diving for the 3 of us in those wind tunnels an putting the booking confirmation in little envelopes for them!
Now this could go either way, most likely scenario is that they're both going to hate me as one hates rides etc but I know she won't turn it down (mwahaha) and I also know they'll come out of it absolutely loving it and hopefully will love the experience :)
Too risky or? Lol x


----------



## Mummy May

I think thats a fab gift for the girls, you don't wanna just buy them something that they won't use or anything :) xxx


----------



## candeur

Hi guys hope all your plans are going well!
I haven't been up to much over the last few weeks but started to pick stuff up again today :)
Had a meeting with our florist and put a deposit down, she's really lovely and understood exactly what I'm looking for.
Also....
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/12BA8A7E-436F-4C9D-A27F-39C680D20597-243-0000001F3D972573_zpsab0ec34c.jpg

Invitations have been written out ready to be sent out at the end of the month!
Seems so real now, eeek!

I ordered some placecard samples off eBay aswell which came today, thinking of clipping them to the wine glasses like this:
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/0814922A-028D-40A6-98DC-F15C7382213A-243-0000001F3635A90F_zps0d514f97.jpg

Chose my daughters flower girl present:
https://www.lilybelle.co.uk/shop/personalised-girls-pearl-friendship-bracelet/

And goody boxes for the kids from here:
https://www.yoyome.co.uk/wedding.htm#

Next step is to sort out picking suits for the boys and at the end of march/early aprilgo for my dress fitting which I'm sooo nervous about!!
Is anyone else worried about that? I'm so scared I won't love the dress like I did the first time!


----------



## DonnaBallona

Candeur that's so weird, I was just wondering about you yesterday, thinking I hadn't seen you around in a while! hope you're well.

your invites look lush, they've turned out beautifully. and :shock: that lilybelle website is gorgeous!!!! I'm considering getting my bridesmaid jewellery from there too, it's lush! 

which flowers did you decide on?

it's all coming together now! :cloud9: x x


----------



## candeur

DonnaBallona said:


> Candeur that's so weird, I was just wondering about you yesterday, thinking I hadn't seen you around in a while! hope you're well.
> 
> your invites look lush, they've turned out beautifully. and :shock: that lilybelle website is gorgeous!!!! I'm considering getting my bridesmaid jewellery from there too, it's lush!
> 
> which flowers did you decide on?
> 
> it's all coming together now! :cloud9: x x

Aw I know, I'm good thanks Hun, the hen party has taken over my life for the last month and I've completely neglected the wedding :dohh:

For the flowers I'm having large ivory roses, the bouquet I showed the florist was this one:
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/95149575-67DB-4BA2-A8C2-12FC72E51D44-3720-000003140543F244_zpse97d8461.jpg

I really want the pink in there as its the middle of summer and its all black and white so need some colour somewhere!
The boys are just having ivory rose buttonholes and she said she'll make up something small for seren to carry for free :)


----------



## candeur

Final decision on my hair 
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/C9DAFDE1-A016-49C1-B663-1F96581D8D37-1298-0000013E750F4A7F_zps084d6d31.jpg


----------



## Lauren25

The invites look great and I love those place cards!

The flowers look lovely too, I really like the little bit of pink in there too!

And the hair is lovely, are you having someone do it or are you doing it yourself ?


----------



## candeur

Lauren25 said:


> The invites look great and I love those place cards!
> 
> The flowers look lovely too, I really like the little bit of pink in there too!
> 
> And the hair is lovely, are you having someone do it or are you doing it yourself ?

Definitely having someone to do it because I'm useless with hair! Lol. I've booked a hairdresser to do mine and the bridesmaids who will be having something like this:
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/0C02A148-EA49-47EA-A457-5A7510920D37-3022-000003174903C2A4_zps29eb47e0.jpg

How's everyone else plans coming on? :flower:


----------



## candeur

Cake toppers:
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/ED9078B3-B9D9-4F1D-BDBE-3132C2BAFB9D-229-00000022B8CE64B3_zps27ba5d2b.jpg
Needed something small as the top of the cake is really small and I found these hilarious as OH is bald and the peg just gives me a good giggle!

Bridesmaid shoes:
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/C89BB3AE-A77D-431D-A725-5D8C9417275C-229-00000022C137103F_zps48bb4f90.jpg

They're slightly different to the ones in the shop and I only realised after looking back at the pics! They love them though.

List of things left to do:

Me:

- Underwear
- Book trial for hair and make up in April/May
- Early April go for first dress fitting
- Start going for manicures to sort my nails out

OH and BM, Usher:

- Chose suits and sort fittings
- Get OHs ring

Bridesmaids:

- Jewellery - waiting for stock in next, order placed last year
- Alterations x2

Jack:

- Shoes 
- Suit fitting

To buy:

- Favours
- Thank you gifts
- Evening invites
- Menu Cards
- Kids favours
- Guest book

To do:

- Take marriage notice to registrar

- Book appt with wedding co ordinator to get more info about the day and approx table layout so can start working on table plan

- Send out invites
- go through ceremony options
- sort out home hen party

Am I missing anything?? Lol buying the big things is so easy compared to this!!


----------



## candeur

Just ordered Serens Flower girl gift  £19 with a discount code.
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/32DB2832-1F19-423A-B59B-B59C139C5ABB-437-0000003D81EB9747_zps85471e6a.jpg
I chose a star charm as her name means star in welsh.


----------



## candeur

Second purchase of the day :) Serens cardigan £12 in next
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/82000DDA-B840-494D-9724-384620B652DD-500-00000048EC69C26D_zps997f240f.jpg


----------



## candeur

Just bought some bits and pieces for Jack :)
He's only going to be 11months on the day so been stuck as to what to do so I've just got him some crayola beginnings crayons and a baby colouring book and some twine to present it nicely.
Also got this for him to carry down the aisle:
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/3EAA8ADE-61F5-418D-93BF-31CA891414E4-822-00000078D28C7A48_zps9a8796c0.jpg

Our HV thinks he could be walking before he's 1 but if not ill prob get the usher to carry him down the aisle holding it


----------



## candeur

Okay I'm on a roll today, need to stop now as I'm one overdraft lol :dohh:
Just ordered our table nos of eBay, £10 :)
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/8D059477-BC6F-4B32-B308-6F4489583D55-963-0000008B8EEAA6E3_zps16cd17d1.jpg


----------



## aly888

I love those 'here comes your bride' signs. I think they are super sweet! 

I know what you mean about getting on a roll but having to stop and wait for payday :lol: I've spent so much in the last few weeks. I've not even dared look at the bank balance. Thank goodness our wedding account is a complete seperate account. Otherwise I could go mad and leave us with no money for food :lol:


----------



## candeur

aly888 said:


> I love those 'here comes your bride' signs. I think they are super sweet!
> 
> I know what you mean about getting on a roll but having to stop and wait for payday :lol: I've spent so much in the last few weeks. I've not even dared look at the bank balance. Thank goodness our wedding account is a complete seperate account. Otherwise I could go mad and leave us with no money for food :lol:

I think I should've done a seperate account! Definitely! I get shares in my end of march pay so I just keep telling myself that it's all stuff ill buy then anyway and ill just cover it with my pay! Excuses excuses lol


----------



## aly888

Haha, that's dangerous. I did that at Christmas. They tell us what our Xmas bonus is weeks before we get it, so I just spent like mad knowing that I'd be gettin the money back anyway. Lol!!


----------



## Mummy May

We have a seperate account too :) but we pay for everything on credit card then pay it off straight away because we get more protection from our credit card. I can't see your photos on my phone but I'm coming back on my comp to look because I like the sound of these signs haha! Xx


----------



## Lauren25

You've been busy, loving all your new purchases :)

We have a seperate account too but still then we end up crossing money and getting confused! The amount of times we're like where is our money going haha!


----------



## candeur

Ohh you sound so much more money organised than I do! We have paid for things out of our monthly wages so far and now we are waiting for about £9k between us from share payments up until may, let's just hope our company does crash in the stock market before then! Lol xx


----------



## candeur

Serens gift came today :)
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/3877CA65-31CA-4E87-A3A8-628416E3F946-721-000000CEF95E8B67_zps0417c0e1.jpg
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/DA1D0B70-F88C-45E2-89B8-70700FF6E391-721-000000CF007CFE30_zps90813512.jpg

So happy with it.

Also received my hen party costume, it's 90s weekend in butlins and I'm going as mario Lol.
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/59D76C99-2287-4E2D-AFE5-EA937FB3C8B9-721-000000CF0D93C1F1_zps0b4f7666.jpg

Excuse state of my mirror and room etc, cleaning day tomorrow!


----------



## EmmyReece

Stalking :happydance: You get married 2 weeks before we do :D

Loving everything that you've picked so far, espescially the here comes your bride sign, and omg your hen night costume is amazing!!!!


----------



## aly888

Haha your hen costume is ah-mazing!!!! I'm a bit disappointed that I'm not having a 'theme'. But at the same time, not sure how I'd feel walking around London all dressed up, so it's probably for the best :lol:


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh wow I love your outfit, it looks fab!

My MOH today messaged me telling me we're dressing up, god knows what she's got in mind though!!


----------



## candeur

Thanks guys! I'm chuffed with it, defo need to dig the spanx out though as its very unforgiving lol.


----------



## candeur

I'm so stuck on whether I should have a fringe or not for the wedding. I've got one at the moment and I'm thinking of just growing it out and deciding closer to the time whether or not I want to have it, but when the time comes I don't know how I'm going to chose!
This is me at MILs wedding last year with a fringe:
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/F53C3514-A309-4D49-8247-AE84CE80CFD0-2039-0000018E7A7E84E9_zps5e4a40ef.jpg

Without:
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/D2149A92-5B6D-4E79-AEF7-9F04CBCB0C1B-2039-0000018E6D0765C6_zps779bb017.jpg

Or maybe I could just have it side swept like this
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/8D8504D3-4DC7-4B0D-929D-F9B4BA086B29-2039-0000018E727D45E5_zps2d291d5f.jpg

What do you guys think? Should a small, silly dilemma but its really bugging me! Xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Could you have trials of the styles that you like now and take some pictures? And then do the same when you grow your fringe out and take some more pictures and see what looks best? Because at least then you can always get it cut again if you want to x


----------



## aly888

Oh my goodness, you're so pretty!!! All three ways look lovely. How are you having your hair on the day? Down and curly? Are you having a veil/tiara/hair piece? x


----------



## candeur

Oh having a trial now is a good idea, I may have to ask oh to pay for it lol.

I'm having it down with loose curls and may have a waterfall braid aswell. 
Today is making me lean towards no fringe because I'm having a bad fringe day lol, it's just all over the place.

I've booked an appointment at the benefit brow bar for tomorrow, I'm so scared lol, never had my brows down before, fingers crossed it turns out good!


----------



## DonnaBallona

oh my gawd Candeur I'm in the same position iv never had them done either! I'm waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay scared about getting them done and looking permenantly surprised too! haha. def going to get it done but SCARED!!!!
let me know how it is! x


----------



## candeur

DonnaBallona said:


> oh my gawd Candeur I'm in the same position iv never had them done either! I'm waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay scared about getting them done and looking permenantly surprised too! haha. def going to get it done but SCARED!!!!
> let me know how it is! x

Haha yeh that's what I'm scared of too!
I rarely even pluck mine because they're so fair but in photos sometimes it looks like I've only got Half an eyebrow, so I'm thinking if j can get them sorted I may be better off without a fringe!
Ill post some pics tomorrow!
This is what they're like now:

https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/6F8DDAF6-CC76-4356-82F8-411E380D7B23-2691-0000025378EC9BCD_zps0eccc18b.jpg


----------



## candeur

Oh and I've booked for an arch and a tint, eek!!


----------



## DonnaBallona

I wish I could post pics, I have no idea how or I'd show you my eyebrows too. cringe! 

I think there's a benefit brow bar in Windsor near us.....the thought of having it done in public and my eyes watering (that should read crying like a baby!!) puts me off too. eek!

good luck- you are a braver woman than I!! ;)


----------



## candeur

Thanks! Lol I think I'm gonna need it.

I've had enough of today :( last month our washer dryer broke down and we had to get a new one, our brakes needed sorted on the car and 2 new tyres and today our tv has died of death :-( always seems to be something at the moment. Getting me down.


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh let us know how you get on with your eyebrows!
I've had mine done a few times and love the look but I hardly ever get the chance to get them done so they always look a mess!

Aww that's not good about your TV, hopefully that's all your bad luck over with :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

You really deserve some good luck coming your way, will be keeping everything crossed that that's the end of the bad luck for you :hugs:


----------



## candeur

Thanks girls, I hope so :flower: 
Had a little parcel when I came home that cheered me up a little, my mario accessories lol
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/DA0E8B32-A19C-4454-9B9B-2AB3CED733E0-781-0000005795313ADE_zps51b8ad41.jpg
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/B4955787-D92C-4565-9F01-064079BB26E9-781-000000574C7FB071_zpsc486a3c8.jpg

I think I'm more excited to wear this out than my wedding dress lol.


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: love the accessories :D

I'm more excited about the hen night at the moment too :D


----------



## Mummy May

I love your costume haha its fab!! xx


----------



## Mummy May

p.s - where did you get the 'daddy/bride' sign from? xx


Nevermind, I found it :D xx


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh you look so good! Do you know what the others are dressing up as ?


----------



## candeur

Aw thanks guys!
Mummy may glad you found it, she's so reasonable aswell!

Um 2 girls are going as funhouse cheerleaders, definitely got 1 power ranger, a care bear and maybe a cabbage patch doll lol. We're a random mix!


----------



## candeur

Eeek girls I did it!!
I was so nervous, but it literally took 20minutes and the lady was lovely.
Before:
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/D6AB158A-89B5-4FE6-A64F-6BAA7DF69341-884-000000735DD57115_zps76001fe2.jpg

After:
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/F4D47BC5-8CBB-42CC-BE74-AE0ABB8FB9D1-884-0000007372A02815_zpsbc4c0720.jpg

They're gonna take a bit of getting used to but Im really happy with them! x


----------



## Mummy May

Thats actually fab! I'm not entirely sure what I was expecting but I didn't expect them to look that good! Well done for being brave and going :D

and yeah that lady is very reasonable, I'm now 'watching' a few of her things that I fancy haha xx


----------



## candeur

Thanks Hun! It's so strange it's changed my face so much lol. Definitely going to keep having them done!

Picked out the boys suits last night :) OH wanted me to crop out his head haha.
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/BED787F6-F9D8-4702-88B0-893C317C52D3-662-000000D31BC54D13_zps159e1f8b.jpg
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/8B9BE730-120A-48A3-AB8C-959D95E69302-662-000000D3203F33D9_zpsd6912cb7.jpg

I'm so chuffed with them, just need to get my grandfather and 2 ushers to get measured up now :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Those suits look fab :D I can't wait to take Chris suit shopping :happydance:

Your eyebrows look brilliant too, really glad that you're happy with them


----------



## Mummy May

The suits are lovely! Are they from Greenwoods? They look similar to what I think I've picked lol :) xx


----------



## Lauren25

Your eyebrows look fab, what did you actually have done to them?

Love the suits too :)


----------



## candeur

Theyre from a local suit hire place :) 

I had them waxed and then tinted to make them a little bit darker... shes put a pencil on in the pics aswell, but they still look pretty much the same without the pencil. I bought the one she used on me and im rubbish with it lol, i just cant do make up very well!


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh I might try getting mine tinted, they really do look so good! Do you know how long the tint lasts for ?


----------



## DonnaBallona

right Candeur, what I want to know is....how much did it hurt? :rofl: your eyebrows aren't mega red and you're not crying in the pic which reassures me greatly :lol: 

x


----------



## EmmyReece

practice, practice, practice with the eyebrows, oh and take your time too, mine look absolutely horrendous sometimes if I rush them


----------



## candeur

Lauren25 said:


> Ohh I might try getting mine tinted, they really do look so good! Do you know how long the tint lasts for ?

She said I'd need them redone every 4-6weeks :) x


----------



## candeur

DonnaBallona said:


> right Candeur, what I want to know is....how much did it hurt? :rofl: your eyebrows aren't mega red and you're not crying in the pic which reassures me greatly :lol:
> 
> x

Honestly it wasn't too bad! I've never been waxed in my life before so didn't know what to expect, it stung for like a second for each strip but really wasn't painful enough for me to not want to do it again. She put concealer etc around them to cover up the redness xx


----------



## candeur

EmmyReece said:


> practice, practice, practice with the eyebrows, oh and take your time too, mine look absolutely horrendous sometimes if I rush them

Yeh I need loaaads of practice, the pencil is so soft I need to learn to be not so heavy handed with it, I can't get it as good as tyey did it but tbh they still looking good without the pencil so I'm not to worried :) x


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: I bet with enough practice you'll get it looking brilliant and just how you like it :D


----------



## candeur

I'm having a really bad week :-( We did have a very healthy budget but its being battered by things just generally going wrong!! 
Our washing machine broke first, but that wasn't SO bad because we had money for emergencies to one side, then came my TV, then my phone, and our car has had to go into the garage again with another £300 bill to repair it.
Serens teacher approached me a couple of days ago aswell about her speech and her hearing being a bit of a concern, I've known she has had problems with her ears for about a year but the Dr has been no help whatsoever, and the waiting list for the test she needs is over 6months long, no good when shes starting full time school in September :( We've had to (well not had to but felt like we have had no choice) but to go private with her and see an ENT dr, which has set us back nearly £400 inc the hearing test. I'm so frustrated its just one thing after another!
I just so hope things start to settle down.


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: how frustrating, I really do hope things settle down for you soon

It might be worth making a complaint at your health centre/dr's as it's most definitely not fair that you had to fork out so much money :nope:


----------



## Mummy May

I would be complaining aswell! Everything always seems to come at once doesn't it! Were always being hammered by things, makes you wonder why you bother working sometimes - a friend of mine is a lot better off than me and she's on benefits! xx


----------



## candeur

Thanks both :flower:
Feeling a bit better today, so long as nothing else goes wrong!

Booked an appointment for my first dress fitting, 2nd April 10:30am :) so excited and nervous!
Ill have to pay them to store it but ill be bringing my veil and headband home so I can start thinking about my hair trial.

Me and OH both get a big pay this month, in total we should have about £2500/3000 to go towards the wedding so my April to do list:

- Pay off wedding dress
- Pay balance off for registrar
- Pay off cake and poss venue decorators
- Buy kids favours, guest book and menu cards
- Pay £1000 towards venue


----------



## candeur

I've been thinking of changing the bridesmaids hair and instead of putting in those hair combs that I bought having flowers in their hair instead, I want to make them look a bit more summery! 
Does anyone know how they normally do it? Am I best off just buying silk flower hair clips off eBay? Xx


----------



## Mummy May

I actually love the hair clips and think they're really pretty, or maybe those things that look like a daisy chain for your head? They're lovely!! xx


----------



## Lauren25

Yaayyy for being able to pay all them things off, that will be some less things to worry about!

Flowers for the bridesmaids hair sounds lovely! Are they having their hair up or down ?


----------



## aly888

:hugs: when it rains, it pours! But, look at it this way, now you start married life with a new washer, new TV and a good as new car :thumbup::thumbup::lol:

I agree with the others. Defo make a complaint. A child's health should not be ignored, ever!! I hope the tests come back ok for Seren x


----------



## candeur

Aly that is definately a good way to look at things! lol. I think I will write a letter to complain, I know its only glue ear and its really common but now thats it got to the point where its affecting her speech I'm a bit worried. Hopefully now that theyve actually acknowledged that thats what it is we'll start to get somewhere, shes likely to need grommits or a hearing aid. The dr just kept on giving me olive oil drops, and no matter how bad I explained that it was just kept saying "carry on using the drops", its so annoying that they get paid so well to do their job properly, at least give a shit about your patients!

The bridesmaids are having their hair in a messy side bun :) I love the hair combs so much and may stll use them, but I've been thinking and it'll be in July, and they're all in black, flowers may just help brighten the look up a little bit! 
Is anyone esle getting to the stage now where they're over analysing everything? I'm not just worried about whatI've got left to do, I'm second guessing all of my previous choices/decisions, so so confused!


----------



## candeur

Bridesmaid hair inspiration:
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/9A99EE14-8B6F-4933-821C-62409930B621-1795-000000DF6679F7D5_zpsf04b9804.jpg


----------



## candeur

With that style in mind I'm torn between 2 different styles of clips!
What one do you guys think looks better?

1 big flower:
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/60C03652-915E-4E88-A46F-2BF5E1787491-1795-0000011EEBCDCF16_zps6a274f7b.jpg

Or 2 smaller ones:
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/5DD0AC8E-D325-4BFF-AF97-77668A05F6BB-1795-0000011EEFC57D7D_zps2b6aa005.jpg

I'm so rubbish at making decisions!!


----------



## candeur

Just been playing around with evening invitations on vistaprint:
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/FBB227C7-EB7B-43D3-AF2E-9CD83035E12A-1795-0000013032EBB316_zpsf790f75b.jpg


----------



## Lauren25

Love the bridesmaids hair, I think I'd personally go for the two smaller flowers, just because it looks good in the picture but I think either would go well!

Evening invites look fab too!

Seren and Jack look gorgeous in your picture btw :)


----------



## Mummy May

Seren is SO much like you! I still love her name! I like the 2 smaller flowers aswell :) xx


----------



## aly888

Oh I prefer the look of one big clip, but at the end of the day it's what you prefer. Why don't you ask your bridesmaids which they like? 

Invites look good too. I nearly went with Vistaprint but the sheer amount of choice put me off :lol: Weird right? Haha


----------



## EmmyReece

I would have said the big flower too, I think it looks absolutely stunning :D


----------



## candeur

I have gone for the 1 big one :) me and the bridesmaids couldn't decide so OH did lol, and now it'll match Serens headband :)
Me and Seren had another dress rehersal today, wanted to put it all together, and do her hair :) last time I curled it her hair was so fine the curls just dropped out but her hair has thickened out loads and now it looks stunning, she's SO going to show me up on the day!! Lol xx
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/ECD2D427-CA5C-4DA8-B41A-631BE48204DF-4744-00000265EDBD97D5_zpsea3cb5d2.jpg
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/828A6E80-0F4C-4F84-BFB3-D12E47183D92-4744-00000265E82F3578_zps44f753a1.jpg

And with cardi on for evening:
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/537B1113-A1E6-4E02-B5BC-701940CE00F6-4744-00000265F41C387C_zpsf2777a03.jpg


----------



## aly888

She looks so perfect!! Her hair looks lovely. I'm not going to be able to do a thing with my LOs hair :wacko:


----------



## Lauren25

Seren looks lovely :)


----------



## xemmax

Oh your little girl would show up anyone! What a doll! Plus she looks so happy posing in her outfit :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

Ohhhhhh how cute is she??? :cloud9:


----------



## candeur

Thanks guys :) she does look amazing, I can't wait to show her off on the day :cloud9:
Got a few appointments coming up in the next couple of weeks,
28th march - appt with venue to ask some q's.
2nd April AM - dress fitting
2nd April PM - venue decorator appt to pay some money off, and play with chair covers etc, sort out table centrepieces.

After speaking to the venue ill know how many tables ill have so I can order menu cards and start table planning... Eeek! Will also know evening start time to order evening invites.

Also emailed my florist yest to ask about possibly having a flower type garland to go around the base of the candelabras for out centrepieces.

Also out of the 30 odd invites sent, only waiting for 5 RSVP's back, everyone has been so good with them!


----------



## candeur

Table Centrepieces!

Like this, but with black candelabras, ivory roses and pink lizianthus like my bouqet

https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/1C418501-0278-4C38-ACB4-7818C07EA4F6-6875-00000380206F0829_zps2c68c770.jpg

Also want tea lights, undecided about table confetti, not sure if I like it or not!


----------



## emyandpotato

What a gorgeous dress Seren has, and she's so beautiful!


----------



## Mummy May

Seren is very beautiful! My lord, you aren't going to get a look in haha! Where is her dress from? It is amazing! I would scroll back but it takes too long on my phone :) xx


----------



## aly888

Love that centrepiece. I know what you mean about table confetti too. I am in two minds about it myself. Probably will have to see how it looks on the day and decide then :lol:

The dress is a Monsoon dress, isn't it? I'm sure I've got the same one for my LO. It fits Seren way better though :lol: How have you got the body pulled in tight?


----------



## EmmyReece

Those centrepieces look fantastic :D

You're going to be so busy with these appointments, remember to take a bit of time for yourself so it doesn't get too manic :) xx


----------



## candeur

Yeah it's the monsoon dress :) it has ribbon ties at the back so I've just tied the bow as tight as I comfortably can for her, I have found that those dress come up pretty big!
I originally for a size 4-5 which is what she's in for her clothes and it was literally hanging off her so had to chnage to a 3-4 which is still a bit roomy!

It is going to be a busy couple of weeks but in a way it'll be nice to actually feel like I'm getting stuff done, at the moment I feel like I'm going crazy wanting to buy stuff, plan stuff etc! Xx


----------



## Mummy May

I really want that dress for my little girl... but I think its too soon to buy it :( wahh!
I'm having vintage table confetti - in the form of hole punched sheet music xx


----------



## Lauren25

That's the dress I want for Darcey too, thanks for mentioning the sizes, I think I'm going to have to get 0-3 and 3-6 months and try them on her cause she'll be 4 1/2 months!

I'm so jealous of your list of things to do, I'm so desperate to do more!


----------



## aly888

Yeah we went for 3-4 too and it's huge. It's not as long as I'd have liked either but a 4-5 would have been way too big. I've been trying to fatten her up so she fits it better :lol:

It does sound like it's getting busy now. It'll help the time fly by :)


----------



## candeur

It's so hard with kids because there's no way of telling their size etc! I'm desperate to get jacks little suit but I can't until a couple of weeks before.

Is anyone else having crazy wedding dreams? Last night I had a dream that it was the morning of the wedding and it was a hr before the ceremony and the hairdresser and MUA hadn't showed up and then I realised that I'd sent them to the wrong place and it was too late I had to go down the aisle with no make up and hair done. Also I had forgotten to write the table plan so I was frantically trying to write it before the ceremony, I think I'm going crazy!! I literally woke up in such a panic haha x


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwwww no what a horrible and weird dream to have :hugs: thankfully not had any of those dreams yet, but I bet they aren't too far away


----------



## Mummy May

Yes! I had a dream that I had to go it with no make up or hair done because I had forgotten to organise it. I also dreamt my heel got stuck in my dress and it ripped. Totally horrific, I feel sick thinking about it lol xx


----------



## aly888

I've not had a dream for a while but of the few I have had they sickening!! :lol:


----------



## candeur

Haven't updated in a while, I've literally come out of wedding mode! Its like I'm panicking so much I've just shut down lol.

A couple of updates though :)

Went for my dress fitting a couple of weeks ago, all went well, thankfully still LOVE the dress, even more if anything because it was actually my size lol. I'm going to need a couple more fittings though as the bust and length needed adjusting and the lace top needed quite a few adjustments which is stressing me out a bit as I'm worried that it won't look the same or something!
Was hoping I'd come away with my veil and side headband but they don't order them in until 6 months before which is a pain because I really wanted them for my hair trial at the beginning of next month!

I've also ordered my menu cards and guest book to match my invitations :)

Proof for the menu cards:
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/9CBA0DAE-E599-4861-8BF4-0BEABB4E7F55-2038-000000FD7EC4F322_zps147a8aee.jpg

We also went down to the venue, got all the answers to my questions and paid off some of the balance.

Nothing else has been done! I'm trying to give my grandfather and ushers a kick of the arse to get measured as that was supposed to be done last week and I really really REALLY need to order my evening invites! The date is creeping up soooooo frigging fast! Ahhhh!!!


----------



## Mummy May

It does go fast doesn't it! Lol! I know I still have 9 months or so left but the year is going so quick! Well done on getting all that done though, you seem really organised even if you don't feel it. You will probs have to force the boys to get measured haha, they will just take their time otherwise :) xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

It might not feel like a lot, but you really do seem very organised :hugs:

I love your menu card, it looks fab :D


----------



## Lauren25

You don't sound like you've shut down at all, you sound like you've done quite a lot :)


----------



## candeur

Thanks guys :) 

Got a few more bits and pieces over the last couple of days! Completely bladdered now though lol.

Evening invites finally sorted from ebay!

https://i.ebayimg.com/t/Wedding-Invitations-Stationery-Cresta-Collection-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMDY2/$(KGrHqRHJCIE7z!mKVGzBPB2EK5-Vw~~60_57.JPG

Also got scratch card wallets in white off ebay like these:
https://i.ebayimg.com/t/Favour-Gift-Wallet-for-Lottery-Scratch-Cards-Gift-Tokens-/11/!CEGG8twCWk~$(KGrHqN,!icE0HL962uUBNQ))YznE!~~_3.JPG 
and some black satin ribbon to tie a bow around them :) got everyone hunting for shiny pennies now so i can sellotape them into the card aswell so everyones not rummaging through their pockets at the table! lol.

Mr and Mrs signs for the top table:
https://i.ebayimg.com/t/Mr-and-Mrs-White-Wooden-Sign-Mr-Mrs-Letters-/00/s/NDE2WDgwMA==/$(KGrHqVHJDkFBkorEH8oBQpm)3JvI!~~60_3.JPG

Goody bags for my daughter and bridesmaids stepdaughter:
https://www.toxicfox.co.uk/claireabella-canvas-bag

And Ive bought a hello kitty wedding colouring book to go in there, need to get:
- Bubbles
- Pencils
- Camera
- Glowsticks
- Snap cards etc

And last but not least I also bought our love spoon wedding favours :)
Feeling pretty good now! Not much left to get apart from things like perfume etc!

I've also emailed my hair and MUA to see if I can get a trial on 10th May, really can't wait for that!


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh you have been busy, you're putting me to shame haha.

I think your evening invites are from the same person I got all my stationary from (unless 2 people use the same names on their samples :haha:)

Love the little claireabella bags, how cute!


----------



## aly888

Oh my gosh you're so organised!! And you've reminded me I need pennies too :lol:

Here is the link to the vows page we used...Civil Vows...we juggled them about a bit and 'dumbed down' some of the words that weren't "us" until we had something that we were comfortable with. Hope that helps x


----------



## Mummy May

You've got loads done, well done! All coming together nicely now. I'm going to do gift bags next I think :D xx


----------



## candeur

Ohh thank you for that link! Sent it to OH to look at in work tomorrow :) they're not too soppy either so I think I would feel comfortable saying all that without laughing lol.

I'm sooooooooo stuck on our first dance song, what's everyone else going for?

I love paulo nutini - candy but I'm not sure OH is convinced, again we don't want anything really slow and slushy because its just not us at all.
Picking songs is so hard!!


----------



## Mummy May

I love paolo, especially Candy lol but I think that's a lovey song (might not be appropriate if you don't want slushy). Were not having a first dance :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

You've been super busy with wedding stuff :D

We're really not sure what we're having at the moment, Chris hates dancing and just sways awkwardly :dohh:


----------



## aly888

EmmyReece said:


> You've been super busy with wedding stuff :D
> 
> We're really not sure what we're having at the moment, *Chris hates dancing and just sways awkwardly* :dohh:

:rofl::rofl: That's exactly what my OH is like!! 

We've got 'our' song as our first dance song, but I'm not convinced by it. I kinda feel like this is a perfect oppurtunity to get another special song between us. It is hard.


----------



## candeur

Haha I dread to think what OH will be like. I don't think I've ever seen him dance so could be interesting!

Got my proofs through for my evening invites :)
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/4144A329-2551-4ACC-B858-3B1743DFA13F-134-00000002F1F372BD_zps1da9af2b.jpg

Really happy with them, can't wait to get them sent out now!


----------



## EmmyReece

Ooohhhh they're fab :happydance:


----------

